# BT mouse needs extra manual steps to work

## Kresp

I'm pairing Logitech MX Master mouse via bluetooth to Intel 3165 bluetooth card.

It works, but there are two quirks though:

1) Starting bluetooth service does not bring hci0 up - I need to manually execute sudo hciconfig hci0 up.

2) UHID module does not load. I need to execute sudo modprobe uhid for mouse to work. Moreover, mouse would not work at all if UHID is built as part of kernel, not as a module.

What am I missing here?

It all works fine on Live Gentoo ISO though. hci0 gets started by bluetooth service, and uhid module loads automatically.

LiveISO uses bluez 5.39. Mine is 5.47 (the only one available in repo).

dbus is running, version 1.12.2, I also tried 1.10.18. Kernel is 4.12.12.

----------

## Kresp

 *Quote:*   

> power on

  in bluetoothctl brings hci0 up.

I guess I could script this and loading uhid module too, I just wish eudev/dbus would do it automatically.

Error from daemon.log when uhid is not loaded:

```

bluetoothd[8919]: Bluetooth daemon 5.47                                

bluetoothd[8919]: Starting SDP server                                  

bluetoothd[8919]: Bluetooth management interface 1.14 initialized      

bluetoothd[8919]: input-hog profile accept failed for D5:...

```

----------

## BT

The Gentoo Bluetooth Wiki mentions that adding the following to '/etc/bluetooth/main.conf' will enable the Bluetooth controller at boot:

```
[Policy]

AutoEnable=true
```

The 'hciconfig hci0 up' method has been deprecated since BlueZ 5.35.

----------

## Kresp

 *BT wrote:*   

> The Gentoo Bluetooth Wiki mentions that adding the following to '/etc/bluetooth/main.conf' will enable the Bluetooth controller at boot:
> 
> ```
> [Policy]
> 
> ...

 

I tried options AutoEnable=true in main.conf and UserspaceHID=true in input.conf.

Both did not change anything.

Also, controller is not blocked:

```

$ rfkill list bluetooth

1: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

----------

